# HIGH-ENERGY LITHIUM BATTERY



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What about these batteries? The description I see on the packages indicates that they are long lasting in electronics devices. But what about powering motors?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, what are "these batteries"? If you are talking about lithium-ion batteries, many of us are using these batteries very successfully. That is all I use for my locomotives.

Ed


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Good point. I neglected to mention that they are 9 volt batteries. Yes, I too use the Li-on rechargables for my locos and have had very good success with them. I saw the 9 volt batteries at Home Depot the other day. They are pricier than the standard alkaline version by quite a bit. I was curious as to their ability to operate motors, i.e. will they last the ten times longer, as advertised, over standard alkalines.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I really don't know the answer to your question. I can say that I purchased some AA lithium batteries that were not re-chargeable. They lasted slightly longer than Alkaline batteries in my Revolution transmitter. Not enough to justify the extra cost of the batteries, though. I went back to regular alkaline batteries.

Ed


----------

